# Peeing while sleeping???



## UBuildIt Indy (Jan 9, 2014)

I have a NEW 8 week old puppy girl, named Jenny. She's Been here a week. Had a bit of a strange behavior tonight. She went pretty hard today, but was not totally wiped out. We were sitting on the couch, she was next to me with her head resting on my leg. After a few minutes, I felt wet on my leg.

I then picked her up and noticed both the couch cushion and me were soaked. Before I picked her up, my wife even noticed urine dripping out of her slowly. She apparently was peeing while completely asleep.

Is this unusual? Is this not that big a deal? Is this a serious problem?

Thanks!

Allen.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

It's been quite a while since I raised a puppy, but I would have to say I think it's not that big a deal. You have to keep in mind that Jenny is still just a tiny, little baby really... and she has a very little bladder and very little bladder control.


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

I agree with mswhipple. She was probably more tired than you thought she was, pair that with very little bladder control and it's bound to happen. 

Watson did it once when he was around 6months if I recall. He was exhausted and laying on the ground, and I noticed a very small puddle beside him. Some must have dripped out!


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

I agree as well. Our girl did this a few times when she was younger and it was always when she was really tired and relaxed.


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Dre walked out of the kitchen one night and peed while walking into the loving room. He was totally delirious, though. I think it was the day when we went to the dog bitch for the first time and he went all out there.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

This happened twice with our boy while he was sleeping very early on (8-10 weeks). He had no idea he was doing it but it worried me. After those two times that it happened he never did it again. Our vet basically explained that it isn't uncommon and their muscles aren't fully developed so this can happen when they relax.

If she is doing it often where it gets to be a concern I would check for a UTI, but if it's happened once or twice while she's very young I would give it time and see if it continues to happen when she gets older.


----------



## UBuildIt Indy (Jan 9, 2014)

So far, it was only the one time.

You guys might be right, she might have been very tired. She did spend the whole day with me, manning our booth at the home show. You want to talk about something that draws people into your booth? A puppy is a sure-fire winner! Everybody that walked by, if they saw her, said "AAWWWWW, look at the puppy" And then most of them commented "what a beautiful dog!"


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

I would say that its spay incontinence but she probably hasn't been spayed yet. Our female never had problems but as soon as she was spayed she started peeing while she napped - we have to give her medication each day to help.


----------

